
This low-cost device may be the world’s best hope against account takeovers - rmason
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/12/this-low-cost-device-may-be-the-worlds-best-hope-against-account-takeovers
======
unimpressive
Good article hiding behind an awful clickbait title.

------
joshu
Is this different from yubikey etc?

